# Sweden  Allsvenskan 17-18 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
17 Apr 20:00 Halmstads BK - Aatvidaberg FF 2.38 3.30 3.05 +60  
17 Apr 20:00 Osters IF - BK Hacken 3.00 3.30 2.40 +60  
17 Apr 20:05 AIK Stockholm - Malmo FF 2.38 3.25 3.10 +60  
18 Apr 20:00 Mjallby Aif - Gefle IF 2.40 3.20 3.10 +60  
18 Apr 20:00 Kalmar FF - IF Elfsborg 3.10 3.25 2.38 +60  
18 Apr 20:00 Djurgardens IF - IF Brommapojkarna 1.91 3.40 4.25 +61  
18 Apr 20:00 IFK Gothenburg - Syrianska FC 1.45 4.25 8.00 +61  
18 Apr 20:05 IFK Norrkoping - Helsingborgs IF 2.65 3.20 2.75 +60


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweden Allsvenskan -2013-04-17
Djurgarden - Brommapojkarna
Djurgarden side: Defender Ostberg and midfielder Amartey are important absents. Brommapojkarna side: Midfielder Petrovic is injured. Young forward Anton is an other absent.

 Sweden Allsvenskan -2013-04-18
Goteborg - Syrianska
Goteborg side: Young defender Augustinsson is absent. Important midfielders Daniel Sobralense and Farnerud are absent again.

 Sweden Allsvenskan -2013-04-18
Kalmar - Elfsborg
Kalmar side: Defender Djordjevic, midfielders Israelsson, Eriksson are important absents. Substitute forward Andersson is absent too. Important player Romario is an other absent.

 Sweden Allsvenskan -2013-04-18
Mjallby - Gefle
Mjallby side: Defenders Leandersson, Hakansson, forwarders Ericsson and Pode are important absents. Gefle side: Substitute goal keeper Hedvall, defender Bernhardsson and forward Orlov are absent.

 Sweden Allsvenskan -2013-04-18
Norrkoping - Helsingborg
Norrkoping side: Defenders Tkalcic, Friberg and Wiklander are still injured. New transfer forward Lawan is absent again. Helsingborg side: Young defender Uronen and important player Larsson are absent.


----------

